# Rooting



## GBard (Mar 21, 2011)

What is the advantage to rooting a nook or even a kindle? I know what it means and almost know how to do it. I am curious why anyone would want to. What is the advantage.
In digital photography there is a group that swears by "shooting RAW" which means bypassing the cameras computer adjustments. It's a lot of work in photoshop and the results are often less satisfactory than shooting in auto mode and letting the camera decide. Is this the same as rooting? Isn't it wiser to let the manufacture set operating standards>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my understanding:  The nook color is basically an android based tablet -- purpose built, but a tablet.  Folks will root it so they'll have greater access to android apps -- including the Kindle for Android app.

With the Kindle, I've not heard of rooting it, but there are lots of folks who "hack" it.  They run a "jailbreak" program that allows them to load alternate typefaces or customize the sleep pictures.  It's a Linux core so there's not a lot of point to trying to "root" it like you would an Android based device.

The nook touch has also been rooted to run the Kindle for Android app, more or less successfully, and I've seen videos of it running Angry Birds -- but the eInk really isn't conducive to that sort of application so it's more for the sake of 'concept' than utility.

I've never hacked my Kindle and probably won't -- I'm pretty sure that Amazon or B&N would consider a hacked or rooted device to have a voided warranty and if something goes wrong they have no obligation to replace it.  B&N would almost certainly not, Amazon might anyway if the hack was un-related to the subsequent failure.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

What Ann said.

I have a Nook Color, and I had it rooted within minutes after getting it home.  I looooove it as an Android tablet.  I wouldn't bother rooting a Kindle or Nook (original or Simple Touch).  The whole point for me was to access the Android OS.  I almost never use it as an e-reader.  I much prefer my Kindle's e-ink for that.


----------

